# need info. on persimmon longbow



## mr10ss (Nov 22, 2009)

I've got an oportunity to get some persimmon and thought it would be a good wood for a long bow. I've never built one before but ya gotta start sometime. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 22, 2009)

Persimmon is a decent starting bow wood, hickory is the most forgiving out of all the white woods. I've got a 52#@26 persimmon bow that I made this spring, that shoots quite well. I'd leave the width leaving the handle a little over 2" wide and then taper to the tips. Narrow white wood bows tend to take a fair amount of set , if not wide enough. Building wood bows are a lot of fun, and can become very addictive. Welcome to the pursuit of primitive skills, it is a very rewarding adventure. Let me know if I can be of any help.
Ken


----------



## mr10ss (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks Ken. I'm guessing you use the outside growth rings instead of heart wood like hickory.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Just take the bark off, and the wood underneath will be the back of your bow. It's a lot easier to get the bark off right after you cut the log, and quarter it. I use a flat screwdriver, starting on the end of the green stave. Be sure and seal the ends of the log with Elmers glue before you split it and quarter it into staves. You also need to let the staves dry until the moisture content is at least as low as 10%. I usually let mine season for about a year. You can make a bow from a green stave, but it will be more likely to take a set if green. good luck.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 28, 2009)

Like tetgunner said, just peel the bark off right after you split the tree into staves. Then seal the ends with elmers glue so they wont check. The bark comes off easier if you cut the tree right after it starts sprouting leaves in the spring. Once you get the bark peeled off, that is the back of your bow. It should be cured in about a year, depending on where you put it to season. The top of a shop, an attic, or an old car is a good place to dry staves quickly. 
Ken


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 29, 2009)

Ken, Stop by sometime.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 29, 2009)

Will try and do that Mr. Bill. Just been working a bunch of OT lately, and got several blacksmithing projects on the list. Work keeps getting in the way of having fun.  Would love to stop by and visit, we'll see if we can't make that happen.
Ken


----------

